# Aperture Control Adaptor for EF Lenses on Micro 4/3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 3, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/aperture-control-adaptor-for-ef-lenses-for-micro-43/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/aperture-control-adaptor-for-ef-lenses-for-micro-43/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/aperture-control-adaptor-for-ef-lenses-for-micro-43/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Pretty cool adaptor.</strong>

Red Rock Micro has released an adaptor for your Micro 4/3 mount camera. The adaptor allows for aperture control on all Canon EF mount lenses.</p>
<blockquote><p>…..The Redrock Micro LiveLens mft is the solution for using sharp EF-mount lenses on Micro Four Third bodies without sacrifice. Where standard Ã¢â‚¬Å“dummy adaptersÃ¢â‚¬Â just physically mount EF lenses to the Micro Four Third body, the Redrock micro LiveLens MFT talks to the lens, giving you the ability to adjust your aperture without the need to use time consuming workarounds on set. DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t work around the ability of your lenses; make your lenses work for you, starting today.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://store.redrockmicro.com/livelensmft">Red Rock Micro</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## daniosauris (Oct 3, 2011)

AdaptEr

sorry.

looks very cool/useful though. look forward to giving it a test run actually.


----------



## jobodaho (Oct 3, 2011)

Canon 800mm f/5.6 + 2.0x TC + Adapter + Micro 4/3 camera = 2,400mm f/11

Not bad...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2011)

There has been a lens adapter with built-in aperture for quite a while now. It does not control the lens aperture, but does allow you to control the light.

http://www.dl-kipon.com/en/articledetail.asp?id=30


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 3, 2011)

But does/can it power the IS?


----------



## leGreve (Oct 3, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There has been a lens adapter with built-in aperture for quite a while now. It does not control the lens aperture, but does allow you to control the light.
> 
> http://www.dl-kipon.com/en/articledetail.asp?id=30



I owned that... used it once and sold it again. The light fall off and vignetting makes it completely useless in my opinion. Until the Birger mount comes around I'm happy to work around using the stop down button on my Canon and attaching the lens with the Fotodiox adapter.


----------



## halfmac (Oct 3, 2011)

This adapter may be cool but it does not activate the IS circuitry in the lens just the aperture. What good is that. What is missing from the AF100 is good fast IS lenses. I already us my EF lenses on an AF100 with an adapter from eBay for about $30. I can control exposure with variable ND. We need IS.


----------



## bycostello (Oct 3, 2011)

neat.. pushing me more and more to a 4/3ds


----------



## sandro (Oct 3, 2011)

wow only $450???


----------

